# Indoor spray nozzle?



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Looking to spray Cyzmic CS with my Sprayers Plus backpack sprayer, and wondering if I should get a particular nozzle for indoor spraying? I have TeeJet fan nozzles for lawn use, and the stock cone nozzle that came with the sprayer but it seems like it would put out too much for indoor use. Any suggestions on a good spray tip? Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The best option for indoors is a pin stream like the B&G Sprayers have. Unfortunately I'm not aware of a comparable drop-in TeeJet nozzle.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Yeah, the application videos I've watched they've had a pin stream. I was hoping to mix one sprayer tank and spray inside, then just switch nozzles and continue spraying outside. I may try to dial in the original cone nozzle, I honestly don't think I've ever used it. Unless of course there's a a simple mod to get a pin spray nozzle to fit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENVY23 said:


> I may try to dial in the original cone nozzle…


I would try that at very low pressure.


----------

